# Coopers Coffee Roastery and Bar Marlow Bucks



## djedga (Apr 22, 2015)

Not a detailed review but popped here today in search of local source of beans to save me trecking to Reading every time I need some beans.

Lovely flat white for me and capuccino for the Mrs. No food sampled. EK43 grinders, didn't look at the coffee machines themselves. Friendly, hipsterish venue with reclaimed furniture and warehouse looks on an industrial estate. Dog and cyclist friendly. Beans, aeropress and other brewing gear on display. Coffee excellent, beans so far so good!

Big venue, has music on Friday nights and an alcohol license to boot (can't comment on this side of things). Well worth a look in if you're nearby and I'll definitely be back for some beans and a lazy weekend coffee/brunch maybe after a riverside bike ride.

http://www.cooperstradingcompany.com/#!coffee-shop/ca7w


----------



## mcrmfc (Sep 17, 2016)

They have a Kees Van der Western Spirit Triplette https://www.visionsespresso.com/spirit-triplette-3-group/

Top place.


----------

